# New User



## Cly (Sep 13, 2006)

Hello all...

I am new to the hole fitness thing.I recently bought a Marcy Impex 2100(home gym)and some bumbbells.I am starting to workout.I am doing a 3 day per week complete body workout.I started about a week ago.I am 5'11 and weigh 175 I just turned 37 and Over the past ten years I have put on some weight.went from a 29 to a 34 trouser.I am not really dieting but I have cut out the soda(probably 6 a day)and the candy and chips.I drink allot of water now.I am looking to build some muscle and slim my waist down a bit.I am an Auto tech so I am on my feet all day and do allot of walking.I have been reading allot of stuff and it is alittle overwhelming.I have looked over a lot of forums and the people on here seem great so I joined and just wanted to introduce myself....

Cly


----------



## GFR (Sep 13, 2006)

Cly welcome to IM


----------



## MyK (Sep 13, 2006)

Cly welcome to IM


----------



## Arnold (Sep 13, 2006)

Cly welcome to IM!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome Cly!

Don't forget to read the stickies at the top of each forum.  This will save you a lot of time.  Plus, I'm the designated Sarcastic Guy and will have to flame you like rays of a thousand suns. 

Oh, and keep everything simple right now.  Don't try to do it all at once, otherwise you'll just burn out and quit.

Good luck!


----------



## Cly (Sep 14, 2006)

> I'm the designated Sarcastic Guy and will have to flame you like rays of a thousand suns.



Haha...Thanks for the heads up....



> Oh, and keep everything simple right now. Don't try to do it all at once, otherwise you'll just burn out and quit.



I am trying too.But it is confusing.I want to start off right and make the right choices early on....

I will post what I am doing in the training section and hopefully get some good insight on a few things....

Cly....


----------



## DOMS (Sep 14, 2006)

Along the lines of keeping it simple: just do a basic push/pull/legs split.  Don't do any special moves like supersest, dropsets, or the like. Save that for later.

Clean up your diet a bit, but start out by trying to make it perfect.

Lastly, if you get flamed a bit for asking very basic questions (like those found in the stickies), don't take it personally. Do, however, ask for clarification on something your read in the stickie.  Just make sure you say that you're asking for clarification about a stickie.

Good luck, man.


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2006)

Theres a good complete body workout you can find in the stickies on the training forum. Welcome to IM.


----------

